# How to shave udder?



## Ashlynn (Oct 1, 2017)

Going to have to shave udders this year for fair in 2019. But not sure how to do it except that you use a #50 blade and have to somehow create a almost perfect arch.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

You mean 2018? 

I give my goats a good bath before clipping. Dirty hair will dull a clipper blade really quickly. Wash the udder too! 
Clip a comfortably full (and dry) udder with a 50 blade if you have it. There are probably some good YouTube videos out there. 

After the clipping, put udder balm or an other mild oil or cream on the udder. The udder will be kind of dry and might even have some razor burn. 

Some people use shaving cream and disposable razors after the initial clip a week or so before the show. .


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Here's a video. We don't tie a leg when we shave, but if you have a kicker, it might be helpful. 




Also, one of my daughters tried doing the shaving cream and hand razor bit. She has decided it's not worth it. She was scoring super well with judging comments like "impeccable" on her fitting job when she just used a 30 blade on the udder!


----------



## Ashlynn (Oct 1, 2017)

No I mean 2019 I am wanting to learn now.


----------



## Ashlynn (Oct 1, 2017)

groovyoldlady said:


> Here's a video. We don't tie a leg when we shave, but if you have a kicker, it might be helpful.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have watched that video. I love that channel. Still confused about how far out to shave the fore udder.


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

Ashlynn said:


> I have watched that video. I love that channel. Still confused about how far out to shave the fore udder.


Some beyond her actual foreudder, but not enough to make it look out of place, if you know what I mean. You do want to accent it, but not overdo it.


----------

